# New 20 Ton Trailer



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just got our new Interstate 20 Ton, Air Brake, LED's, with the famous "spring assist" ramps. Love this trailer so far. Stops like a dream, and the lights aren't that bad either. I'll get more pictures tomarow with the other truck hooked up. The truck gets sandblasted next week thank god.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats a serious trailer man, and yea the truck could use a sandblast


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

* Stops like a dream* Judging by the skid marks on the floor....do the tires even turn LOL


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

haha those are from the wet tires. It was raining here. Now its spitting snow!!! Maybe a salting event? Hope so...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a nice trailer. Looking for one just like that to pull behind my tandem. What is the deck length on it 19', 20' with a 6' beaver tail? If you don't mind me asking, how much?


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a 2000 or 2001 (I'll check tomarow) Winston 10 Ton new electric brakes, needs nothing accept paint (can sand blast for $$$) For Sale for $2,900. The new trailer is 20ft with the 6ft beaver. I'll also get back to you on the EXACT price for this trailer.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

that's is a nice trailer...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> I have a 2000 or 2001 (I'll check tomarow) Winston 10 Ton new electric brakes, needs nothing accept paint (can sand blast for $$$) For Sale for $2,900. The new trailer is 20ft with the 6ft beaver. I'll also get back to you on the EXACT price for this trailer.


Is that a 10 ton payload or 10 ton total gvw? I want a trailer to haul 2 machines at once, a 10K lb CAT MTL and a 8K lb mini ex at the same time. I think I am more interested in something like your new one.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

that's hold my backhoe nicely lol jk. very nice trailer.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> Is that a 10 ton payload or 10 ton total gvw? I want a trailer to haul 2 machines at once, a 10K lb CAT MTL and a 8K lb mini ex at the same time. I think I am more interested in something like your new one.


That's payload. You could handle your 2 machines easily with his old trailer. Nice trailer snowplow! Were looking into getting a 20t ourselves, but I'm not taking the dive into new like you. We'll get used and do a little blasting and paint ourselves. Good lukc with it, and be sure to make some $$! payup


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought a trailer was rated by GVW


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

cretebaby;762819 said:


> I thought a trailer was rated by GVW


Yes they are, GVW on a 10ton trailer is 25,900lbs.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

paponte;762823 said:


> Yes they are, GVW on a 10ton trailer is 25,900lbs.


That almost makes sense


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Makes total sense. Obviously there is no experience with larger tag trailers. The trailer he just purchased, I would almost put money on is a 40DLA rated at 20ton with a GVW of 47,600. :salute:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

paponte;762830 said:


> Makes total sense. Obviously there is no experience with larger tag trailers. The trailer he just purchased, I would almost put money on is a 40DLA rated at 20ton with a GVW of 47,600. :salute:


Your right no experience

But I said this



cretebaby;762819 said:


> I thought a trailer was rated by GVW


You said this



paponte;762823 said:


> Yes they are, GVW on a 10ton trailer is 25,900lbs.


Which if is the case they would be rated by payload


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Snowplow, enjoy your new trailer, no intentions of hijacking your thread. Unfortunately there is STILL petty BS baby stuff that goes on here. At least the screen names are starting to fit the users. :crying:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

And God forbid anyone should ask a question or ask for clarity in someones statemant


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

I got one like that last year but 24' flat and hydro ramps ilike it so far got it from George and Swede out your way.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice looking trailer. I've had an interstate for a few years and love it. Definitly a quality trailer not like some of the crap out there.

Hope it makes you some money.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

DeVries;762849 said:


> Nice looking trailer. I've had an interstate for a few years and love it. Definitly a quality trailer not like some of the crap out there.
> 
> Hope it makes you some money.


 I like the quality in these trailers also.



digit;762847 said:


> I got one like that last year but 24' flat and hydro ramps ilike it so far got it from George and Swede out your way.


 You had to go to the 25 ton to get the hydro ramps, and we didn't need the extra 5 ton so went with the 20. We got ours from George and Swede also, notice the oval sticker on the front side plate where your backhoe bucket goes 



paponte;762830 said:


> Makes total sense. Obviously there is no experience with larger tag trailers. The trailer he just purchased, I would almost put money on is a 40DLA rated at 20ton with a GVW of 47,600. :salute:


Yes, well it says "400 DLA" but same thing


paponte;762812 said:


> That's payload. You could handle your 2 machines easily with his old trailer. Nice trailer snowplow! Were looking into getting a 20t ourselves, but I'm not taking the dive into new like you. We'll get used and do a little blasting and paint ourselves. Good lukc with it, and be sure to make some $$! payup


I have the 10 ton for sale, just needs blasting and paint. Great trailer just a little small for us. Total price tag out the door was $18,000. Isn't to bad considering the Winston 10 ton electric brakes was $10,000 in 2001!


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a little puzzled here, My deckover is rated by the axles. It is a 21 K trailer with 3 7k axles. Granted I know that I transfer part of the weight to the truck when it is loaded, but the trailer is still limited to the axles. So how would you get a trailer at 47,600# with 2 axles when the max axle you can have is 20k or 40k trailer?


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> I have a 2000 or 2001 (I'll check tomarow) Winston 10 Ton new electric brakes, needs nothing accept paint (can sand blast for $$$) For Sale for $2,900. The new trailer is 20ft with the 6ft beaver. I'll also get back to you on the EXACT price for this trailer.


Do you have pictures of your 10 ton? As long as I can carry a legit 10 ton of weight, I would be interested in your trailer. I currenty have eager beavers, but smaller ones for the skids and mini exs one at a time and they are indestructable. I have not heard of Winston. Eager beaver and Interstate are what's around here.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

ducatirider944;763020 said:


> I'm a little puzzled here, My deckover is rated by the axles. It is a 21 K trailer with 3 7k axles. Granted I know that I transfer part of the weight to the truck when it is loaded, but the trailer is still limited to the axles. So how would you get a trailer at 47,600# with 2 axles when the max axle you can have is 20k or 40k trailer?


From my understanding, bigger trailers get rated by their capacity that they can haul..
In my case I have a 25 ton tri axle tailer or 50K, so the number can't be divided by 3 axles.

That's a nice 20 ton you have. What will you haul with it?


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Blowerman is correct, and maybe I did not portray myself correctly, when stating that larger tag trailers never include the trailer weight except for on the actual tag itself when listing capacity. 550, that trailer will handle 20k lbs legally as it's actual weight rating is around 25,995lbs including the weight of the trailer.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

paponte;762844 said:


> Snowplow, enjoy your new trailer, no intentions of hijacking your thread. Unfortunately there is STILL petty BS baby stuff that goes on here. At least the screen names are starting to fit the users. :crying:


LMAO.

Snowplow71, I just sent you a PM I would be interested in the trailer.

Around here trailers are rated via the axles. even though my trailer is a 5t trailer that doesn't mean I can put a 10k machine on it, because the axles are only rated for 5k ea. and the trailer empty is about 2k.

Every manufacturer is different on how they "rate" their trailer for sales. It all come down to the axle rating and the dryweight of the trailer for how much you can carry. At least that is how CT DMV does it.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

ducatirider944;763020 said:


> I'm a little puzzled here, My deckover is rated by the axles. It is a 21 K trailer with 3 7k axles. Granted I know that I transfer part of the weight to the truck when it is loaded, but the trailer is still limited to the axles. So how would you get a trailer at 47,600# with 2 axles when the max axle you can have is 20k or 40k trailer?


usually when a trailer is that big the axles are rated for more, on this trailer it is 22,500 per axle, of course in most states you can legally carry 45,000 on the trailer axles,


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

blowerman;763230 said:


> From my understanding, bigger trailers get rated by their capacity that they can haul..
> In my case I have a 25 ton tri axle tailer or 50K, so the number can't be divided by 3 axles.
> 
> That's a nice 20 ton you have. What will you haul with it?


 I'll be hauling the Deere 310SG , Deere 450H, and the Paver. The paver pushed the old trailer to the limit weight wise. Now this new trailer will sneeze at it. I'll be towing it with the International 10 Wheeler with the Cummins (canadian truck) and the International 6 Wheeler, also with the Cummins. Just put the bedliner in the compartment where the chains and binders go today.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Did you have to try twice to get the trailer in the garage straight? xysport

That's a nice looking piece of equipment and I know we're all waiting to see it loaded up.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

haha Yes, had to go twice. There is sh!t all over the parking lot at our shop and the guys across the parking lot. Had to lift a cab off an old 80's chevy with the Deere for them. Good guys! Only thing I don't like about this air brake is not being able to move it without the trucks. We'll get use to it. I'm washing the trailer tomarow and might load the backhoe up to try her out.


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

nice trailer!


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

To my understanding you will be nailed buy Mr. Dot if you have more than 20k per axle, if you have dual tandems it will be 34k for the set unless they are spread more than 96" apart. I'm not sure how they rate triple tandem axles. I have never seen a trailer rated higher than what the axles can support. I'm not saying it doesn't exist, but I don't know how a manufacturer can make statements of a higher GVWR than the axles can support. I understand that weight will transfer to the pull vehicle, but I believe you would have to transfer all the weight of the trailer to the pull vehicle before you can take full advantage of the weight you can place on the axles themselves?


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

I got a 25 ton tag because if i would have went with the 20 ton tag loaded with my John deere 160Clc one of the axles would have been over weight.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

snowplow 71.. where in genesee county? i think i know who you are... your company name start with a Y?


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Byron/Batavia. PM sent


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Snowplow71;763394 said:


> haha Yes, had to go twice. There is sh!t all over the parking lot at our shop and the guys across the parking lot. Had to lift a cab off an old 80's chevy with the Deere for them. Good guys! Only thing I don't like about this air brake is not being able to move it without the trucks. We'll get use to it. I'm washing the trailer tomarow and might load the backhoe up to try her out.


Can't you just hook up an air tank to the trailer to release the brakes for moving it around the yard?


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing beats having a good tag trailer. We have a rogers 20xxl and can move 3 skid steers on it at once.


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

You had to go to the 25 ton to get the hydro ramps, and we didn't need the extra 5 ton so went with the 20. We got ours from George and Swede also, notice the oval sticker on the front side plate where your backhoe bucket goes 

Maybe they changed things or because mine was special order but it's a 20 ton

Total price tag out the door was $18,000. ![/QUOTE]

Mine was more than that but I added extra D rings and 6inch sideplates back 6 ft.
I had to go with extra length because I carry an 6 ton excavator and a skid loader on the same trailer.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

How long is your trailer over all i know ours is somthing like 28 feet.


----------

